# Our yearly Monster auction coming November 8th



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

This is your chance to buy or sell just about any aquarium related equipment or livestock. Please make sure any equipment you are selling is clean and in good working order. Hope to see you there. 

Click this link for details > VAHS November auction and fundraiser

Club website click here>http://www.vahs.ca/


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This has been a great auction every time I go I seem to come home with things I never intended to buy, can't resist a good deal I guess. And it goes to a good cause as well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I will be attending and I agree. Every year I've gone its been a good time and well worth going.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you have to pay to go and bid?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Something to think about*



coppercloud said:


> Do you have to pay to go and bid?


If you check the details link I believe it says it's open to everybody, so you don't pay to get in and sell or to bid on anything. Having said that remember the only way this auction happens is from people like you and I supporting the VAHS club with a $20 yearly membership. They are all volunteering their time and nobody gets paid. The cost of the hall and equipment is covered by the VAHS club. Without a club = no auction.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

We will be there as well. 

And the $20 membership fee is good for next year jan/2015-dec/2015 if you sign up at the auction. You have to be member to get the membership draw. Every year price is different. The past price = LED fixture, complete 45g setup with filters, light, everything, fluval FX5 filter, etc. So it is worth the membership fee.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I will be there for sure!! it was so fun last year. I think I will be there with only Chantal this year lol


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

To the top>>>><<<<


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

VAHS said:


> This is your chance to buy or sell just about any aquarium related equipment or livestock. Please make sure any equipment you are selling is clean and in good working order. Hope to see you there.
> 
> Click this link for details > VAHS November auction and fundraiser
> 
> Club website click here>Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby


Hi Dave, et.al.

I tried to e-mail Dave, but my e-mails keep coming back  Just want to let you know that Mark Francis and George Monroe, both VAHS members, will be attending the auction. I have already down-loaded seller's forms


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Will be coming out for my first one. Will be signing up to the VAHS to support the good cause.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Salt Water items for sale*



C-kidder said:


> Will be coming out for my first one. Will be signing up to the VAHS to support the good cause.


Hi Everybody,

There are usually a few salt water items for sale as well as fresh. If fact, every year there is more and more for those with saltwater tanks.

I will be bringing some blue zoanthids.

AquaAddict


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

AquaAddict said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> There are usually a few salt water items for sale as well as fresh. If fact, every year there is more and more for those with saltwater tanks.
> 
> ...


I'll be having a look at those for sure.


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Is this like a silent auction? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. Each items will be held up, and bid will go until the last one standing. Most items start at $1.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

ill be driving c-kidder and maybe one other so ill be going as well!!


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

not a silent auction, and the auction is far from silent! lol. positively electric! and so much fun.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Anybody bringing canister filters to the auction?


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

*Tell us what your bringing*

A lot of people attend the auction looking for certain aquarium equipment, fish, plants, corals etc. So if you are selling at the auction feel free to list what you are bringing.
Remember please use proper bags for any fish, plants or corals you bring and put lots of air in the bags as it's a long time for critters and such to be bagged. "NO" zip lock bags please.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

guppygeorge said:


> Hi Dave, et.al.
> 
> I tried to e-mail Dave, but my e-mails keep coming back  Just want to let you know that Mark Francis and George Monroe, both VAHS members, will be attending the auction. I have already down-loaded seller's forms


Hi George; 
I'll confirm Dave's email for you [email protected] maybe give it one more try.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

VAHS said:


> Hi George;
> I'll confirm Dave's email for you [email protected] maybe give it one more try.


Thanks.....gave it "one more try", and I contacted Dave.......see you on the 8th.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

We will be attending again as well as a few more coming from the Island.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

will anyone bring some CRSs??


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

What time does the auction actually start? I assume bidders will have a chance to check out the tables before the auction? Thanks. I've never been to one, but it sounds great.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Atom said:


> What time does the auction actually start? I assume bidders will have a chance to check out the tables before the auction? Thanks. I've never been to one, but it sounds great.


You need to have a look at the details on page 1, tells you everything.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> You need to have a look at the details on page 1, tells you everything.


I did read it before, but I'm still unsure of the time. Doors open at 8:00 and items on the able at 9:30. It says registration is between 8:30-9:30 so does everyone attending (buyers and sellers) have to register? Am I to assume the auction starts at 9:30 then? Thanks.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Vahs website*



Atom said:


> I did read it before, but I'm still unsure of the time. Doors open at 8:00 and items on the able at 9:30. It says registration is between 8:30-9:30 so does everyone attending (buyers and sellers) have to register? Am I to assume the auction starts at 9:30 then? Thanks.


Check out the vahs.ca website. All the information on the auction will be there.

All info on the auction will be there.

AquaAddict


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Atom said:


> I did read it before, but I'm still unsure of the time. Doors open at 8:00 and items on the able at 9:30. It says registration is between 8:30-9:30 so does everyone attending (buyers and sellers) have to register? Am I to assume the auction starts at 9:30 then? Thanks.


I would think it's probably starting at 10 am. regardless if you get there at 8:30ish you'll have time to have a good look before it gets going.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> I did read it before, but I'm still unsure of the time. Doors open at 8:00 and items on the able at 9:30. It says registration is between 8:30-9:30 so does everyone attending (buyers and sellers) have to register? Am I to assume the auction starts at 9:30 then? Thanks.


Most people will be there at 9am. I believe the auction will normally start at 10am. But do get there a little early, you can check and record the item number of the one you want to bid. Most people will bring a pen and paper to write down what they really really want. Each item will have 4-5 numbers on it. For example, 123-01 means member 123 item number 01 of that member...


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

VAHS said:


> A lot of people attend the auction looking for certain aquarium equipment, fish, plants, corals etc. So if you are selling at the auction feel free to list what you are bringing.
> Remember please use proper bags for any fish, plants or corals you bring and put lots of air in the bags as it's a long time for critters and such to be bagged. "NO" zip lock bags please.


The big auction is getting closer, get all your stuff ready see you there!


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes the auction starts at 10 am. ...............................


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Remember to pre-register.....................


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Ready set it's november 8th tomorrow>>>>><<<<<


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Likely will miss out, Still haven't bought a new car yet and my ride seems to have fallen out on me. Super sad to miss it


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy bidding :bigsmile: hope everybody has a great time


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

[QUOTE=C
Hey this guy needs a ride folks, I'm getting a ride otherwise I would have swung by and given you a lift myself. Good luck.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

See you all there soon.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

good luck to all the buyers and sellers this is a great oportunity to support your hobby


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Have fun! Wish I could go!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the donations April. Was a lot of fun (spent all morning running the purchases to the lucky buyers) and saw a lot of people I haven't seen in a long time. Good times, good times.

Anthony


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Yay 1$ 30gallon tank. Time for upgrade


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Dawna said:


> Yay 1$ 30gallon tank. Time for upgrade


Hey way to go Dawna, so that was you who got Anthony's 30 g for a buck. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha well nobody wanted it


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Were you there today, if so I didn't get to meet you.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I was just a chinese girl sitting near the front, selling a few plants  and picking up some tanks and ferts


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks VAHS for the auction! we had so much fun.. my girls now have some books to read. thanks to the raffle draw win!  Claudia must be so happy now  lucky her! I think she won three times at least..


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Your welcome. Hope the donations made some loot doe the club.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> thanks VAHS for the auction! we had so much fun.. my girls now have some books to read. thanks to the raffle draw win!  Claudia must be so happy now  lucky her! I think she won three times at least..


My friends were really happy to win that tank, i bought their tickets  
Like always it was fun and i saw people i havent seen in a while


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it is good that the tank (Fluval flora i think) went the person who will enjoy it  I hope Laurie won something as I gave him rest of my tickets as I was heading to the frag swap in the afternoon


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Great event! I really enjoyed my 1st time. Thanks to all the people who helped put this on. I scored some good loot and met some nice people. I will definitely be going to the monthly meetings from now on. I got myself a membership and won a tds/temp pen in the new members raffle.:thumbup:
Laurie, was that you working the membership table?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes Laurie was working the membership table. I was the Asian guy running around giving people their loot.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

randylahey said:


> Great event! I really enjoyed my 1st time. Thanks to all the people who helped put this on. I scored some good loot and met some nice people. I will definitely be going to the monthly meetings from now on. I got myself a membership and won a tds/temp pen in the new members raffle.:thumbup:
> Laurie, was that you working the membership table?


Yep that would be me, I didn't see your name cause I had the easy job , not the receipts. Glad you enjoyed the day.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Also enjoyed the auction. Looking forward to the next one.


----------

